# Fluorescein eye stain - Is there a cpt code for using the fluorescen



## ssandvig

Is there a cpt code for using the fluorescen stain and viewing the eye with a Woods Lamp?


----------



## hermoines

*Fluorescein Stain*

Sandy 
  I have been searching for the same answer myself.  The only thing I can find is in an AAFP document dates April 2001.  

The answer is No, it's considered part of the E/M code. 

Hermoine


----------



## sdominguez

*Sandi,CPC*

Hello,
i work for a Peds office , Can we charge for the Flourescein eyedrops? Ive researched before and I thought it was included in the E/M? My Physcians are asking again if I can code for it. I cant find it anywhere to code? Help!


----------

